# Shaun of the Dead (2004)



## Brian G Turner (Feb 23, 2004)

One for the Brits...

anyone remember that superb series, "Spaced"?

Well, think of what happens if you take that and put it into a Zombie genre British "romantic-comedy zombie" film.

And then you'll have Shaun of the Dead. 



Released 9th April - I'll be looking forward to it. 

More info here:

http://www.futuremovies.co.uk/review.asp?ID=157


----------



## Devillishgirl (Jan 15, 2005)

I finally got the chance to watch this the other night and it was absolutely hilarious!  A definite must-own.  I've never heard of "Spaced" but if it was anything like "Shaun of the Dead" I am going to have to find it.


----------



## ravenus (Jan 16, 2005)

Those who liked _Shaun..._ would do well to see _Return of the Living Dead_...IMO the best spoof/tribute to the living dead series. This one was made by Dan O' Bannon who also wrote _Alien_.

You know when a movie starts off by saying that NoLD was a dramatized account of real-life events it has to be a very interesting watch. This one is awesome fun all the way.


----------



## Buddhajeb (Jan 26, 2005)

I thought Shaun of the Dead was the funniest movie I've seen in probably 3 years.  This was definitely a score for the Brits.  Somehow, Meet the Fockers or Harold and Kumar Go To White Castles just doesn't stand up.


----------



## Circus Cranium (Jan 26, 2005)

I have yet to hear a bad word about this film. I can't seem to get my mitts on it when I go to the vid store. Next time I'm gonna knock people down and kick them to get it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jan 27, 2005)

I actually didn't find "Shaun of the Dead" as funny as I thought I would - it was off-beat but short.

   I still highly recommend the series "Spaced", which was a complete indulgence of their off-beat humour. 

 And although there will be cultural references that people outside of the UK may not get, there's still a lot to appeal - it's not like you need to know anything much about London, for instance, to "get" Shaun of the Dead.


----------



## polymorphikos (Jan 27, 2005)

I was the only person in the cinema who got it when Ed said "We're coming to get you, Barbrah". A little part of me died.


----------



## ravenus (Jan 27, 2005)

Ah don't be so upset. I'm a Romero fan and I didn't catch it when I first saw the movie.


----------



## PenDragon (Jan 30, 2005)

Best use of a Queen song in a movie. I love Spaced it's one of my all time favourite sitcoms. Brian, Mike, and Tyres are some of the best characters I've seen.

Simon Peg and Edgar Wrights next Movie is called "Hot Fuzz" It's a British version of 70's/80's cop buddy movies. NYPD blue with tea and biscuits. You just know at some point Nick Frost will slide over the bonnet of a car.


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Feb 9, 2005)

"you've got red on you"


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 5, 2005)

I wonder if my friends and I are the only ones who spent time (following a few bottles of alcohol) re-enacting some of the more stupid parts of the film


----------



## Jerry (Mar 5, 2005)

Heh, no you're not the only one, Tsujigiri,and we couldn't even blame any alcohol  . This was one of the funniest films I've seen for a long time, even if I'm sure I missed half the Romero in-jokes. I keep hearing rumours about a sequel (From Dusk 'Til Shaun) but I'm not sure if that isn't just an in-joke too  

Anyone ever see the original Shaun comic strip in 2000AD?


----------



## AmonRa (Mar 6, 2005)

oohi reaally hope they do a sequal


----------



## Alysheba (Mar 8, 2005)

Very funny film. I finally got it sent to me by Netflix and believe me I waited quite a long time to get it too. I liked the part where they were throwing the records at their heads. LOL... And I liked the way they ended it too.


----------



## Tsujigiri (Mar 8, 2005)

I think the Brits are quire good at portraying 'profoundly stupid' within TV or Film......I'm not sure that's a compliment but it sure is entertaining


----------



## Alysheba (Mar 8, 2005)

Funny, we're just known for being profoundly stupid in real life. If you don't believe me, just ask about my ex brother-in-law. 

Though it was a comedy, I liked the fact that they didn't try to make it more dramatic and serious. There were some serious parts of course, but they didn't try to make a moral theme like a lot of humorous films do. It was just a good fun time. Unless you were bitten... Then it could've sucked.


----------



## ASGARD (Apr 22, 2005)

It is the best comedy ever it is pure british comedy!


----------



## Eradius Lore (Apr 22, 2005)

a brilliant film, it potrays the best of british comedy, and in my opinion rivals such british comedys as blackadder and red dwarf (of course these are series but it still comperers humer wise). 


also i have to say 'don't stop me now' and the bar scene had me and mates laughing for ages


----------



## Traveller (Apr 22, 2005)

I really didnt find it all that funny and heck I have a terrible sense of humor im one fo those people who laugh at friends if they fall over.

I watched it when at a friends who thought it was hilarious yes I did giggle cannot say I didnt but no big laughs for me


----------

